# Iso40 To Er25 Adaptor



## rhynardt (Feb 22, 2016)

I have been modding a vertical mill head to fit my old Tom Senior M1 mill. The new vertical mill head has a ISO40 taper. My collet chucks are all 2MT and i dont have a suitable adapter, nor is there a shop closeby where i can just buy one from.

So i decided to make my own. 
I started off with some mystery shafting that came from an old waterpump. I cut it closer to size , centredrilled it and then drilled it first a 12mm hole , followed by a 16 mm hole.



I then cut the nose part down to 32mm and threaded it 1,5mm. 




Tomorrow i will line up the topslide to the er taper and cut the taper in the nosepiece.


----------



## brino (Feb 22, 2016)

Great start!
I am "watching" your thread.......

-brino


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 23, 2016)

very neat - you're on a roll!


----------



## rhynardt (Feb 23, 2016)

So i got a bit of time in today before the power went down again!!
 Set the topslide in on the 8° as per manual 
Used a collet and a dial indicator to get the angle exactly right and started cutting with a boring bar



For the final cut to size i used a endmill , left a pretty good finish. The photo does it no justice



Seems like im getting good contact 





Next up i started with the 8° taper for the iso40 holder. I cut the taper in steps 





Tomorrow i will set up the topslide to exactly the iso40 taper and turn around the whole lot to cut it exactly


----------



## Gary Gill (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rhynardt (Feb 24, 2016)

Next up i made a dead centre chuck side



This would enable me to line up the taper accurately with the topslide.



The most important thing is to make sure the dti is exactly on centre. I accomplished this by slightly loosening my qctp clamping nut, drop the dti probe below centre and then adjust it with the height adjustment nut to the highest spot indicated by the dti.

Once the topslide was lined up i cut a small arbour with a slight taper to accurately centre the adaptor in making. I then proceeded cutting the taper



Once done i spryed it some blue and stuck it in the mill spindle to check the fit



I think it came out pretty decent.

Here is the almost finished product. I still have to make a plan to fit a drawbar


----------



## brino (Feb 24, 2016)

Very nice work!

For the final taper cut was it driven by that "small arbor" you mention? Was it threaded into the draw-bar threads on the back end?

Thanks,
-brino


----------



## rhynardt (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Brino
Final taper cut was driven by the arbor. The drive was provided by friction only, my threadcutting skills are still lacking to cut so accurate.

Sent from my GT-P5100 using Tapatalk


----------

